
Sacrificial Architecture in Web Development - harshasrinivas
https://medium.com/@TheStrazz86/sacrificial-architecture-in-web-development-3926c0593fc8#.iyo51zc4y
======
mpbm
Should have just linked directly to this article
[http://martinfowler.com/bliki/SacrificialArchitecture.html](http://martinfowler.com/bliki/SacrificialArchitecture.html)

I think an outline is:

\- start with a monolithic MVP

\- replace it when A) you find out it needs to do something else or B) demand
grows >10x

\- keep doing that; maybe cut off parts and turn them into microservices

Basically, it's "sacrificial architecture" if you assume and plan that you're
just going to throw it away, either because you don't need it or you rewrote
it. Watch out for accounting gotchas if they expected a longer amortization
period.

